# ابحث عن ماكينة cnc لمؤسستي - ارجو المساعدة



## بومهاري (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخواني اعضاء المنتدى وخبراء مكائن الـسي ان سي
في البداية احب اعرفكم بنفسي اخوكم يونس مهندس إلكترونيات من دولة الإمارات اريد ان اطور ورشتي الخاصة اللتي تقوم بأعمال الألمنيوم والخشب والبليكسيجلاس وغيره من المواد. ارغب في شراء ماكينة سي ان سي لزيادة كمية وسرعة الانتاج وادخال نوعيات جديدة من المنتجات بدخول هذه الماكينة. لذا اريد الإستعانة بخبرتكم في هذا المجال. لا اعرف ما هي الشركات المصنعة لها والتي تناسب احتياجاتي كالتالي:

المواد التي تعمل عليها: الألمنيوم والخشب والبليكسي جلاس.
مساحة العمل: (1500mm x 1000mm Minimum) او (2000mm x 1500mm Maximum)
Z-axis: لا يقل عن 200mm

ايضاً لدي بعض الإستفسارات الأخرى عن اذا ما كانت توفر الشركة تدريب على الماكينة في كيفية تشغيلها وكيفية العمل على برنامج تصميم القطعة المطلوبة. لانه لا يوجد لدي عامل لديه الخبرة فيها. وهل هناك مزايا كالصيانة والضمان. واذا كان هناك اي معلومات اخرى قد استفيد منها فلا تبخلو علي.

(لمن لديه الرغبة في التواصل خارج المنتدى لتبادل الخبرات يراسلني عبر الخاص)


وشكراً
اخوكم ابومهرة


----------



## malaksameh (7 يوليو 2009)

بالنسبة للشركات المصنعة لماكينات cnc فهى كثيرة فى كل البلاد ( الصين - تايوان - اليابان - انجلترا-ألمانيا ) و لكن انا أنصحك بالتايوانى فهى أداؤها جيد مقارنة بالصينى و سعرها مناسب مقارنة باليابانى و الانجليزى 
و هذة الشركة عن تجربة شخصية جيدة جدا و اس مها ycm يمكن أن تبحث عنها على النت أو تبحث عن وكيل لها بالامارات و ان لم تجد فأنا أعرف و كيلها فى مصر و أظن فى الشرق الأوسط 
أما بالنسبة للتدريب عليها فأنا محترف فى هذا المجال منذ 6 سنوات يمكنك مراسلتى 
أنا مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج م / سامح رشاد 0020106970822


----------



## abo_slaim (10 يوليو 2009)

تحية طيبة 

كما قال سامح التايواني جدا مناسب توكل على الله وخذ التايواني

بس لاززززززززم تركز على الصيانه واكتمال الماكينة بالعدد وقطع الغيار الضرورية


----------



## ابو بحـر (10 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



بومهاري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخواني اعضاء المنتدى وخبراء مكائن الـسي ان سي
> في البداية احب اعرفكم بنفسي اخوكم يونس مهندس إلكترونيات من دولة الإمارات اريد ان اطور ورشتي الخاصة اللتي تقوم بأعمال الألمنيوم والخشب والبليكسيجلاس وغيره من المواد. ارغب في شراء ماكينة سي ان سي لزيادة كمية وسرعة الانتاج وادخال نوعيات جديدة من المنتجات بدخول هذه الماكينة. لذا اريد الإستعانة بخبرتكم في هذا المجال. لا اعرف ما هي الشركات المصنعة لها والتي تناسب احتياجاتي كالتالي:
> ...


تحياتي لك بو مهاري انتبه جيدا انت قلت انك تريد الماكينة لتطور عملك نعم هذا جيد و لكن قلت ايضا لزيادة الأنتاج هنا انت بحاجة الى نصيحة ماكينة السي ان سي بطيئة لا يمكن ان تنتج عليها قطع كثيرة و خصوصا اذا كانت القطع كبيرة و يوجد بها تفاصيل كثيرة هذا النوع من الماكينات يستخدم لإنتاج النماذج و من ثم القالب للنموذج يستخدمها من يعملون بخراطة الحديد 
انت تصفح مشاركتي "طريق احتراف artcam " و شاهد صورة الشعار حجمه 25*25 سم استغرق اربعة ساعات عمل اما النسر استغرق ستة ساعات من هنا يجب ان تأخذ بعين الأعتبار ان هذه الماكينات ليست انتاجية اذا كنت تريد ان تطور عملك ابحث عن ماكينة انتاجية ممكن باليوم مثلا تصنع 100 قطعة او اكثر يكون افضل لتطوير عملك و تحياتي لك اما بالنسبة الى الماكينات اذا كنت تريد شراء سي ان سي لشيء معين انصحك بشراء ماكينة صينية رخيصة و تعلم عليها جيدا ثم اشتري ماكينة من نوع جيد جدا بعد ان تكون تعلمت و اصبحت محترفا لعمل تلك الماكينات 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## abo_slaim (11 يوليو 2009)

اخي ابو بحر اخالفك الراي

ما كينات التحكم الرقمي ليست فقط للنماذج بل انها تقوم بل بجميع الاعمال الانتاج ان وجد العمال المهره والمبرمجين المحترفين والوسائل المساعدة للانتاج الكمي

انت يا عزيزي تتكلم عن نماذج والرجل لا اضنه يريد حفر نماذج معقده

فل نفرض انه سيضيف الى الواح الالمنوم لمسات واقواس معينه 

فذلك لا يمكن عمله بشكل جيد الا بالات التحكم الرقمي

فاذا تم بناء برنامج فعال وسريع 
وكان هناك وسيلة تثبيت جيده 
كان العمل سريع جدا


----------



## نور الدين إسلام (14 يوليو 2009)

*CNC Router*

الاخ العزيز:
كما اشار احد الزملاء ان الماكينات التايوانى جيدة ولا بأس بها ولكنى اختلف معه فى الترشيح, لقد فهمت من رسالتك انك تتعامل مع الواح خشبية والومينيوم بمقاسات كبيرة وفى هذه الحالة انصحك بشراء CNC router وهى ماكينة مصممة خصيصا لمثل هذه الاعمال, الشركات فى هذا المجال كثيرة ولكنى لا اضع التايوانى منها فى المقام الاول
اذا اردت المزيد من المعلومات ارجو ان تراسلنى فأنا املك شركة نشاطها الخدمات الهندسية مثل التدريب والصيانة على ماكينات ال CNC بالاضافة الى توريدها


----------



## كادكام (15 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي الكريم بو مهاري أنا اؤيد رأي الاخ نور الدين انت تحتاج فعلا الى CNC Router وليس CNC اعتيادية لان هذا سيناسب طبيعة منتجاتك جدا كما انصحك ببرنامج ArtCAM فهو متفوق في هذا المجال والله اسأل ان يوفقق


----------



## ابو غزاله (16 يوليو 2009)

انا انصحك بلاتصال بشركة thermwood هذه الشركه تستطيع ان تصنع لك الماكنه حسب اختيارك وسعرها معقول وهي منذ فتره طويله تصنع مكائن ال CNC لعدة انواع مختلفه حسب طلب الزبون وهي موجوده في مدينة انديانا-امريكا ولديهم مدرسين لاءعطاء كورسات في ال mastercam artcam G code وكيفية تشغيل الماكنه اما بالنسبه لخدمتهم عبر الهاتف اذا حصل عطل للماكنه فهي ممتازه اذا كنت تتكلم انكليزي انا اعمل على احدى مكائنهم منذ عشر سنين اذا احتجت اي مساعده انا موجود في نيويورك عنوان الشركه www.thermwood.com


----------



## ابو غزاله (16 يوليو 2009)

اخي مكائن ال cnc تسرع العمل وتعطيه دقه اكبر انا اختلف بالرئي مع من قال ان مكائن الcnc بطيئه اذا كان الشخص المبرمج للماكنه محترف


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



ابو غزاله قال:


> اخي مكائن ال cnc تسرع العمل وتعطيه دقه اكبر انا اختلف بالرئي مع من قال ان مكائن الcnc بطيئه اذا كان الشخص المبرمج للماكنه محترف


تحياتي لك يا غالي ماكينات السي ان سي بكل العالم نفس الماكينات هي بطيئة عند حفر الأشكال الثلاثية الأبعاد يظهر من كلامك انت بتشتغل 2d بس لما تجرب وتحفر لوحة فيها تفاصيل نافرة تبطأ الماكينة كثيرا انا وضعت مثال النسر و الدرع في مشاركتي طريق احتراف آرت كام كل لوحة استغرقت اكثر من خمسة ساعات و على فكرة برنامج الآرت كام بإعدادات الفريزة القاطعة تختلف السرعة فهو يوجد سرعة عند الأكل اي الحفر النافر و سرعة عند السير اي الحفر بشكل مستقيم و لازم الكل ينتبه لهذا الموضوع قبل شراء السي ان سي اما اذا كان عندك لوح كبير و علييه نقش معين و انت فقط بتشتغل 2d لايستغرق قطع الأشكال اكثر من نصف ساعة 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## ابو غزاله (17 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

تحيات لك اخي ابو البحر
انا اتكلم عن التصنيع وليس عن القوالب اذا كنت تحتاج لصنع قالب على سبيل المثال عملية تصنيع القالب بواسطة ال CNC اسرع وادق من اليدوي امى بالنسبة لصب القالب نفسه فانه بلا شك اسرع
انا عملت على 5axis Router and 3axis Router and PCP Router
وللمعلوم اخي ان عملية البرمجه تختلف من شخص لاخر انا في اغلب الاحيان اعدل على برنامج الكام عن طريق ال G code مثلا 
والسلام


----------



## mohamed.egytronics (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى 
انا استطيع مساعدتك بخصوص موضوع الراوتر انا اعمل فى توكيل ماكينات انجليزية فى مصر واستطيع تذويدك بكافة المعلومات 
[email protected]
20120983171


----------



## بوعبداللة (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
معاك بوعبداللة من البحرين انا الصراحة عندي ورشة نجارة واتعامل مع مكائن cnc وابيع مكائن للسعودية والدوحة
وبعد ثلاثة اسابيع سوف تصل لي عدد 2 مكائن وطالب مهندس معاهم بصراحة انا بايع وحدة للبحرين والثانية للدوحة
وعامل مساهمة لتسديد اتعاب المهندس من تدكرة وفندق واكل وسوف تكون حالياً المساهمة على ثلاثة سعودي وبحريني وانا لان هدا النظام اكثر متطور وادا حبيت الاشتراك ومن بعد ادا نويت بمكينة مستعد لاستيرادها لك وانا عندي مكتب في الصين ولدي مكائن كثيرة في الورشة مث v


----------



## بوعبداللة (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا بوعبد االلة من البحرين لدي ورشة نجارة وحديد ولدي الكثير من مكائن cnc والواتر جت ولبلازما والليزر وpvc وسنتر فيوقل 
الصراحة انا اعمل على هدة المكائن واسوقها ايظاً في البحرين وقطر والسعودية ولدي مكتب في الصين
بعد ثلاثة اسابع سوف تصل لي عدد 2 مكائن روتر cnc متطورة وطالب المهندس معهم والصراح سوف يكون اتعاب المهندس من تدكرة وفندق واكل على ثلاثة سعودي وبحريني وانا وادا كنت حاب المشاركة والاطلاع اكثر الرجاء الرد
وبكل صراحة المكينة بدون تدريب لافائدة لها.
اما عن سرعة المكينة سريعة والسرعو انت تسيطر عليها وهدا على two d فقط اما عن ثري دي سوف تكون بطيئة
و90 بألمئة لايستعملون لثر دي وشكراً


----------



## وليد ابراهيم محمود (21 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم يا ابو عبدالله
انا المهندس / وليد ابراهيم اعمل بالخبر
مهندس ماكينات راوتر cnc 
تريد اى مساعده 
انا تحت امرك
وهذا هو ميلى
[email protected]
والله يوفقك ويمن عليك بالخير


----------



## وليد ابراهيم محمود (21 أغسطس 2009)

اخى العزيز 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والله يا اخى كما قال الاخوة الزملاء عن تعدد انواع واشكال الماكينات السى ان سى واختلاف اماكن تصنيعها انصحك بان تبدا على ماكينة من دول اوروبا (ايطاليا او المانيا) او امريكا لان الصينى لا توجد لديه خدمة مابعد البيع وخصوصا هذه النوعيه من الماكينات تحتاج لاسلوب معين فى صيانتها واعطالها وان كان سعرها غالى فيمكنك البدء بماكينة ذات ابعاد صغيرة (1.5م*2.5l)وانا اعرف بعض الوكلاء فى مصر ممكن يوفر هذه الماكينة بالتقسيط
واذا كنت تريد اى مساعده 
انا اعمل مهندس تشغيل ماكينات cnc بالسعوديه حاليا وميلى هو
[email protected]
وجوال رقم/ 00966532649644
اخوك /وليد ابراهيم


----------



## حسين شتوان (25 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخيكم حسين من ليبيا اخى ما هى طبيعة عملك اولا هل ترغب فى الحفر على الخشب مثل الابواب ام للدعايه والاعلان ام لتصنيع الدروع والهدايه فى مجال الخراطه يوجد انواع كثيره واحجام مختلفه ولكل اله امكانيات ليست فى غيرها مثلا فريزه بمحورين او بثلاثة محاور او خمسة محاور لتصنيع قوالب معقده ودقيقه قولب حقن او قطع او تشكيل بالكبس الخ قطع غيار الى ما هنالك ماكينة حفر على الخشب والبلاستك مساحة 122سم 244x
ويمكن ان تحفر او ترسم على الومنيوم باعماق بسيطه حتى 2مم مخرطه عامه cnc مع بار فيدر اى مغذى وملقم للخام
يمكنك ان تستعملها فى زيادة الانتاج وهى سريعه فقط المهم هو المبرمج المتمرس 
عليك فقط ان تعرض ما هو العمل المطلوب ونصيحه ان تحضر معرض الصين فى شهر 4 بقوانزو ستجد ما تبحث عنه
وافكار جديده ونصيحه ان تجلب مع ما تشترى العماله المتخصصه عن طريق نفس المصنع وتشترط عليه ان يدرب اشخاص من طرفك والله الموفق


----------



## mohamed_gamal (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ماكينات راوتر وماكينات بلازما ووتر جيت وماكينات ليزر للاستفسارى 20120983171


----------



## mohamed_gamal (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*ماكينات راوتر وماكينات بلازما ووتر جيت وماكينات ليزر للاستفسار20120983171*​
[email protected]


----------



## ايمن هلال (18 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخوكم فى الله ايمن هلال الى اخى العزيز ابو مهرة من الواضح انك تريد ماكينة تحكم رقمى لكى توسع نطاق عمللك
يوجد بالاسواق عدة كنتورولات مختلفة و منها فانوك و هيدنهين و اكوما و سنيومرك الافضل على الاطلاق هو 
هيدنهين بس غالى شوية ممكن تبدا بلفانوك على شان هو سهل و رخيص فى نفس الوقت ده بلنسبة للكونترول
وانا عندى الوكيل موجود فى مصر
اما بلنسبة للبرمجة لا تقلق يوجد برنامج power miil من افضل برامج الكام
اقدر اوصل للك المعلومة [email protected]
0126096479


----------



## mohamed_gamal (2 يناير 2010)

أفضل الماكينات الامريكية بلازما وراوتر cnc وليزر للتقطيع والحفر ووتر جيت وفرايز وماكينات خراطة وماكينات للفنين وللطباعه ولحفر كافة انواع الخامات وتقطيعها توكيل فى مصر والشرق الاوسط وتوكيل لماكينات يابانية اخرى cnc machines
للمساعدة
[email protected]

20120983171+
20192089755+
20123646542+


----------



## ابو نور 11 (16 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اذا كنت من سكان دولة الامارات فلديكم عدة شركات في الشارقة منها شركة الحمودي تخصص ماركة ( ملتي كام ) امريكية الصنع وعندك شركة فلكسي كام المانية الصنع ولا انصحك بمكائن الصينية لدي تجربة سابقة وأسعار الامريكية جيدة ومناسبة .وبالتوفيق اي استفسار على [email protected]


----------



## سامر معروف (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الكرام انا عندي ماكينة انكليزية الصنع وهذا رقمهاmg 2420 اريد برنامج التشغل لها فأنا اعمل على artcam بس محتمل يكون برنامجها alpha cam ارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## engabojassem (15 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم 
أنا أعمل على ماكينات cnc في شركة في لبنان 
تقوم هذه الماكينات بيقص اللوحات الاعلانية ستانلس زنكور المنيوم نحاس بليكسي
وهي ماكينات ألمانية الصنع
trumatic
وتعمل على برنامج tops في أعمال التصميم
وهي الات قص بالليزر
اذا يهمك الموضوع يمكن نتواصل 
انا مهندس ميكانيك من سوريا
وحاليا أعمل في هذه الشركة في لبنان
هاتفي 0096171247014


----------



## engabojassem (15 مايو 2010)

وهذه الات ذات انتاجية عالية ويمكن ان تقوم بقص أي شكل أو كلمة تريدها مهما كان التعقيد في شكلها
حنى انها تقوم بقص الديكورات الزجاجية والمعدنية ولكن ثمنها يصل الى 600000 يورو 
ولكن بالنظر الى الانتاجية خلال السنة هذا الرقم يتلاشى
ارجو التواصل معي 
اذا كنت مهتم فعلا بالموضوع


----------



## جمال الريحاني (26 مايو 2010)

*ماكينة cnc*

أخي العزيز أولا أعرفك عن نفسي أنا اسمي جمال الريحاني من لبنان انا كان لدي معمل كبير الحفر على rotor cnc و تلبيس pvc على الخشب من نوع ndf أنا لدي خبرة كاملة عن كل شيئ يخص هدا العمل و لدي أيضا خبرة الرسم على برنامج الاتوكاد و انا الان قمت ببيع معملي من اجل لا يوجد عمل هنا جيدا صخ هدا يعني انني ابحث عن عمل و انا مستعد ان استلم لك كل العمل و اقول لك من اين تللك الماكينات تأتي بها لدلك ادا كنت تريد ان تتواصل معي رد لي خبر باسرع وقت و اتمنى ان نكون و نعمل سويا باخلاص و صدق و شكرا لك اخي العزيز ابو مهاري و ايضا من يريد ان يتكلم و يتواصل معي من يهمه الامر فأنا حاضر :20:


----------



## جمال الريحاني (26 مايو 2010)

ارجو الرد السريع يا اخوتي


----------



## جمال الريحاني (26 مايو 2010)

أخي العزيز أولا أعرفك عن نفسي أنا اسمي جمال الريحاني من لبنان انا كان لدي معمل كبير الحفر على rotor cnc و تلبيس pvc على الخشب من نوع ndf أنا لدي خبرة كاملة عن كل شيئ يخص هدا العمل و لدي أيضا خبرة الرسم على برنامج الاتوكاد و انا الان قمت ببيع معملي من اجل لا يوجد عمل هنا جيدا صخ هدا يعني انني ابحث عن عمل و انا مستعد ان استلم لك كل العمل و اقول لك من اين تللك الماكينات تأتي بها لدلك ادا كنت تريد ان تتواصل معي رد لي خبر باسرع وقت و اتمنى ان نكون و نعمل سويا باخلاص و صدق و شكرا لك اخي العزيز ابو مهاري و ايضا من يريد ان يتكلم و يتواصل معي من يهمه الامر فأنا حاضر : 
عدرا من الادارة لكن من اجا التواصل يمكن ارسال بريد الكتروني على [email protected] او الاتصال برقمي 009613012718 الرجاء الرد السريع


----------



## أحمد بشير بني (21 يونيو 2010)

*نصيحة*

أنصح الأخ اللذي يسأل عن الة (cnc) بأن موضوع الرسم و الحفر الثلاثي الأبعاد ليس بالأمر السهل بل يحتاج الى أختصاصي يتقن العمل على برنامجي ( cad , cam) كحد أدنى.
لذلك عليك أختيار شخص لدية خبرة في هذا المجال وهو يقوم بأختيار الألة المناسبة ثم يقوم بتشغيلها

أما اذا كان الموضوع الذي سوف تحفرة ثنائي الأبعاد فيمكنك تشغيل الألة بسهولة بأستخدام 
( autocad)


----------



## engfba (21 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
بالنسبه لماكنات CNC التي تناسب انتاجك انا انصحك ان تتعامل مع احد هذه الشركتين 
1- Emmegi - Italy
2- Elumatec - Germany
تعتبر هذه الشركتان من اقوى الشركات في مجال الومنيوم


----------

